# monofilament horse fencing with electric



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

monofilament horse fencing with electric... Would you use that type of fencing for a 80x60ft drylot? I really need to decide. sorry for asking so many fencing questions.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

never heard of it, you have a link


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.cameofencing.com/Fence-Products/Cameo/
here it is.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> monofilament horse fencing with electric... Would you use that type of fencing for a 80x60ft drylot? I really need to decide. sorry for asking so many fencing questions.


I don't see why not, but I think you still want to run a strand of electric (rope/tape/wire) along the top. Horses will lean on any fence w/o electric to keep them off it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

gimmick, put up electrified high tension cable and be done with it. Other than that I would use the 1/4" electric braid.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> gimmick, put up electrified high tension cable and be done with it. Other than that I would use the 1/4" electric braid.


 I dont know about wire in a drylot...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

no idea what makes a dry lot fence any different than any other fence.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

My horse just got "smart" knows where there is electricity and where there isnt any. I want a physical barrier to keep him in when the electricity is off. I have been chasing him around the whole place when he got out a few times!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> no idea what makes a dry lot fence any different than any other fence.


 I suppose it's a smaller space.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Links to another forum with people talking about it- 
Finish Line fencing? [Archive] - Chronicle Forums

Finish Line is the same thing I think-
Finish Line Fencing: Safe Horse Fencing, Simply the BEST horse fencing for under 16 cents per foot!

Threads on Finish Line-
Finish Line fence, opinions - Horsetopia Forum
NC Horse News Message Board - Bayco Fencing, Finish Line? Experience

I think it sounds nice with no wire and such but still being strong, but I would put up a thin strand of electric polywire up (like thin electric rope) to keep the horses off it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have no clue what you are getting at. A fence is a longitudal barrier to keep horses on one side or the other, makes no difference if it is a paddock, dry lot or wide open prarie, the requirements are the same. Properly installed electrified high tension cable. cheap, reliable, strong, once installed you pretty much will never mess with it again.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> I have no clue what you are getting at. A fence is a longitudal barrier to keep horses on one side or the other, makes no difference if it is a paddock, dry lot or wide open prarie, the requirements are the same. Properly installed electrified high tension cable. cheap, reliable, strong, once installed you pretty much will never mess with it again.


I think the OP is worried about having wire in a small area. Of course, the smaller the area for the horse the more wear and tear on the fencing and the more the horses are going to be testing the fence. I personally wouldn't want to use wire fencing in a small dry lot for that reason, but I wouldn't mind it in a big pasture.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

As caseymyhorserocks said, I dont want to use wire in a small space because of the possibitly of a horse getting hurt. but I wouldnt mind wire in a larger space like 1-2 acres, either. 
I was also thinking of getting SafeFence electric tape(Safe Fence 1 1/2in Wide Poly Tape 200 Ft - Horse.com) and ponyrail(1 Inch Ponyrail Flex-Fence | Equestrian Flex Fencing | Ramm) for the drylot.

Would that work for the drylot? We dont have a perimiter fence.
Thanks for everyone's time!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

based on the comments you guys are making I dont think you understand what properly installed electrified high tension wire is. There is no wear and tear. The horses dont touch it. Your just gonna have to ride around and actually look at some fencing.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I don't think they realize it is still recommended to have at least one if not two strands of some type of electric run with it. My beef with high tension is visibility. I run a mix of tape and HT. It is kept hot at all times if possible. When power is out the tape is their visible reminder that the fence bites and they don't mess with it whether the area is large or small. I used to run just tape. Kept it hotter than hades but had a horse that still walked through it. Added HT and that mostly stopped. I never could tell the difference in shock power. Both are enough to knock me on my butt but he'll respect wire before tape, without the tape though he doesn't see it and I hate the maintenance of always hanging stuff on it to make it visible. I've looked into it and am happy with my current set up. If I can't electrify it mine will find a way through it. Two appropriately spaced hot wires will keep most in but I have the benefit of being able to electrify the tape too for those that find a way to circumvent the spacing. And again I like the visibility of the tape.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> based on the comments you guys are making I dont think you understand what properly installed electrified high tension wire is. There is no wear and tear. The horses dont touch it. Your just gonna have to ride around and actually look at some fencing.


I dont think caseymyhorserocks meant it that way. In a small space, the horse is more likely to get into contact with the fence and get injured from the wire, right? That wouldnt happen in a larger area. I guess I COULD put up a coated electric wire on the top and electrical tape on the bottom. ??? I've seen high tensile fencing-EVERYONE around here uses that or barbed wire for horses and cattle. The only thing though is that there is hardly any bracing anywhere and the corners lean inward really badly.


----------

